# SE exam in Michigan State



## MICHIGAN_SE (Jan 6, 2018)

Please share information with me if you took or will take SE exam in Michigan state. THANK YOU!


----------



## MIPE (Jan 10, 2018)

MI does not have SE license. If you need to practice structural engineering in MI, you will need to have only the PE title.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 10, 2018)

Iowa does not have the SE title either, but you can take the exam there anyway.


----------



## MICHIGAN_SE (Jan 13, 2018)

MI provides SE exam service though no SE title there. Thank you all for the information.


----------

